# Acer Aspire V5 573G Akku LED blinkt Orange



## IFabian123 (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zuammen!
Mein oben genannter Laptop, welchen ich nun schon seit ca 3 Monaten besitze und mit dem ich bisher auch eigentlich sehr zufrieden war macht mir nun Sorgen.
Die orangene Akku LED blinkt dauerhaft. Es ist dabei egal ob der Akku voll geladen ist oder 70% oder 40% hat. Ich mache mir Sorgen ob da nicht etwas defekt ist.
Auf Google hab ich nicht sonderlich viel gefunden und eigentlich sollte die Akku LED blinken, wenn der Akku fast leer ist oder wenn er geladen wird.
Habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## norse (8. Dezember 2014)

Mal gucken was Acer sagt ....


> Batterie-Symbol orange und blinkend
> *Warum blinkt das Batterie-Symbol an meinem Aspire One Netbook orange?*
> Wenn das Batterie-Symbol am Aspire One orange ist und blinkt,  zeigt dies an, dass die Batterie völlig entladen ist. Stecken Sie den  AC-Adapter ein, um die Batterie aufzuladen und fahren Sie mit der  Nutzung des Systems fort. Wenn die Batterie mit dem AC-Adapter nicht  lädt, führen Sie eine statische Entladung Ihrer Hauptplatine durch.
> *LÖSUNG*
> ...


----------



## IFabian123 (8. Dezember 2014)

Also ich weiß nicht ob du minen Post komplett gelesen hast, aber das Problem liegt ja daran dass es egal ist ob der Laptop geladen ist oder nicht. Er lädt ja auch auf, nur die Lampe blinkt trotzdem weiter wenn ich das Netzteil wieder entferne.


----------



## Abductee (8. Dezember 2014)

Probier das doch mal was norse geschrieben hat. Einen Versuch ist es wert, auch wenn es sich auf ein Netbook bezieht.
Ansonsten wird der Akku wohl defekt sein.


----------



## IFabian123 (8. Dezember 2014)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Garantie aus wenn ich das Netbook aufschraube?
Weil der Vorschlag sich ja darauf bezieht wenn der Laptop nicht auflädt oder?


----------



## Abductee (8. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt, der Akku ist ja innen verschraubt 

Aspire V5-573G Akkuprobleme - Acer Community
Du wirst es wohl einschicken müssen, sollte aber recht fix gehen.


----------

